# Endlich ein Gaming PC! Neues Netzteil - Empfehlung?



## Megajul (6. August 2021)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Community!

Ich kehre nach vielen Jahren der Abstinenz zu euch zurück. Früher in Ausbildung und Studium wo kaum Geld da war, musste ich mich immer mit relativen Gurken an PCs begnügen. Aber da ich endlich mal in Lohn und Brot stehe, habe ich mal etwas Geld zusammen genommen und mir nach und nach einen halbwegs ordentlichen Gaming PC zusammengestellt.

Die CPU ist ein Ryzen 5 3600, 16 GB DDR 4 Ram 3200 Mhz, Mainboard MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max
sowie eine 1 TB Nvme SSD von Samsung. Das Ganze steckt S100 Gehäuse von Sharkoon.

Mein Größtes Glück war, dass mir ein Arbeitskollege seine alte RTX 2060 für einen echt fairen Preis verkauft hat 

Zuvor war lediglich eine GTX 760 verbaut und als CPU ein Ryzen 3 3100 (den habe ich dann mal auf den 5 3600 upgegraded damit es besser mit der RTX 2060 matched).

Als Netzteil ist jedoch noch immer ein 560 Watt Netzteil von LC Power verbaut und ich stell jetzt immer mehr fest was für einen desaströsen Ruf dieser Hersteller genießt, ein Freund meinte auch so ein Ding wäre ihm schonmal abgeraucht und hätte seine Grafikkarte mitgenommen.

Daher Erste Frage: Können die Tech Experten den schlechten Ruf von LC Power bestätigen? 

Und Zweitens: Habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung für ein gutes, passendes und qualitativ hochwertigeres Netzteil für mich?
Ich würde zu guter letzt dem PC auch gern ein neues und diesmal deutlich besseres Netzteil spendieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Batze (6. August 2021)

Dann erstmal ein Herzliches Welcome Back. 

Zum Netzteil, also sehr bekannt und auch gut sind ja die bequiet netzteile (habe selbst eines).
Hier sei noch die Frage gestellt, wie Hoch ist dein Netzteil Budget?

Also aus dem Stehgreif sage ich mal um die 80€ für ein Top Netzteil solltest du schon bereit stellen. Dann bekommst du aber etwas was die nächsten 10 Jahre reicht, mindest.

Hier mal die HP von der Firma.








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				




Und wichtig auch, auf der Page gibt es auch einen sehr guten Stromrechner zur Bestimmung wie Hoch das Netzteil von der Wattzahl her sein könnte/müsste.








						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				




Zu den Netzteilen von LC Power, also das meiste geht da unter China Böller durch, wenn du weißt was ich meine.
Also Finger von weg.


----------



## Megajul (6. August 2021)

Hey und danke, dass mit dem Kalkulator ist echt ein super Tipp.

BeQuiet lese ich eigentlich überall, das scheint momentan wirklich so mit das Empfehlenswerteste zu sein?

Ich hab das direkt mal durch die Berechnung gejagt und als Kauftipp wurde mir ein PurePower 11  400 Watt genannt.
Das wäre mit 60 Euro sogar vergleichsweise günstig, ich wäre aber durchaus bereit die von dir vorgeschlagenen 80 Euro zu berappen. Wichtig ist mir tatsächlich gute Qualität und dass ich auf längere Sicht was davon habe.

400 Watt erscheint mir aber etwas wenig, wenn ich bedenke dass ich gerade 560 Watt am Start habe?
Vielleicht wenn ich zum Pure Power 11 mit 500 Watt greife?
Da läge ich so bei 60 - 70 Euro, je nachdem


----------



## Batze (6. August 2021)

Also die 400 Watt würde ich auch nicht nehmen, weil man könnte ja immer noch aufrüsten bei der Hardware die dann mehr Strom braucht.
Ein 500 Watt halte ich für dringend Notwendig, auch für die Zukunft. Weil auch jedes Netzteil nach Jahren mit Leistung ein wenig abnimmt, das ist ganz Normal, auch bei Top Netzteilen.
Und vor allem, um es mal so zu beschreiben, 500 Watt Netzteil heißt ja nicht das du wenn dein Rechner angeht du permanent 500 Watt verbrauchst. Das vergessen viele oder wissen es eben nicht. Du verbrauchst eben nur das was eben gerade verbraucht wird.
500 Watt um spitzen abzufangen finde ich also Okey, also solange man ein mindest Gold Netzteil hat das auch gewisse Qualität bietet.
Das PurePower 11 ist schon Top.
Ich selbst habe ein PurePower 11 mit 700 Watt, eben um wirklich alle Leistungs Spitzen abfangen zu können. Auch habe ich das mit Teil mit Teils Kabelmanagment (Hauptstromanschluss zum Mainboard ist fest, alle anderen Kabel werden am Netzteil angeschlossen soweit man sie braucht), was ich wirklich gut finde. So hat man nicht den ganzen Kabelbaum im Gehäuse sondern nur das was man braucht.
Mit 500-600 Watt bei der Qualität machst du aber nichts falsch.

Nebenbei, 400 Watt Qualität auf Gold Niveau bringen mehr als 560 Watt LowLevel China Böller Netzteil.  

Hier mal meine Empfehlung für dich.








						500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
					

Netzteile ATX von be quiet! | 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold :: Lagernd :: über 25.290 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Kannst du natürlich woanders kaufen, ist nur mal ein Beispiel. Meines habe ich bei meinem Stadthändler gekauft, falls du sowas hast in deiner Umgebung.


----------



## Megajul (6. August 2021)

Okay das hört sich wirklich top an und ist gar nicht mal so teuer wie ich befürchtet hatte 

Das Pure Power 11 mit 500 oder 600 Watt wird es werden, da überlege ich nochmal kurz.
Aber dann gilt China Böller ade und ich hab endlich was vernünftiges zur Stromversorgung drin.

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung


----------



## Batze (6. August 2021)

Gern geschehen.
Nebenbei, lockere 5 Jahre Garantie gibt es auch noch, das will also auch schon was heißen. Also Kassenzettel gut aufheben.   

Ach so, ich habe hier noch ein altes Top Enermax (auch eine Top Netzteil Firma) Netzteil mit 520 Watt für meinen Zweitrechner, jetzt schon weit über 10 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch absolut Top, auch bei etwas anspruchsvollerer Hardware. Das allein zeigt was gute Netzteile bringen und wie lange die halten wenn man bei sowas wichtigem mal ein paar Talerchen mehr ausgibt.

Will sagen, es muss kein bequit sein, aber eben Top Qualität mit mindest Gold Status. Alles andere sollte man als Gamer voll vergessen.


----------

